# Another Question From Jerry



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

I think that I ask more questions than any other two members of this forum, hope that I'm not over doing it. Here goes my next question. Some time back i added Rockler's Dust Right dust collector to my shop. Howver, in my ignorance about such things I did not include a separator and the system keeps clogging up. I contacted Rockler and was informed that I need a separator tow keep the chips from getting into the system. That made sense to me so I have gone on line and all that I see from Rockler are the parts and plans to make the part that the chips fall into. My question is this. Is there a place that I can buy the container, the barrel, the bucket, whatever you want to call it without having to build the darn thing?

Does it make any difference where the seperator is located along the hose between the tool and the input of the collection system. My dust collection system is mounted on a movable stand and I would like for the container for the chips to be able to ride on that cart, and that is why I am asking this question.

At another site I see a lid for a 30 gallon trash can but can't determine if the inlet and outlet ports are the right size for a four inch hose.



Seems to me that a complete system should be offered, but that's only my opinion.

Jerry
Colorado City, TX


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Jerry,

This is the low tech separator I have. You supply the 30 gallon trash can. I am amazed at how much stuff this thing catches. I use a bungee cord to hold the separator lid securely to the can, and then hold the lid to the can when I run the chips to the landfill. It fits four inch hoses well. There are a bunch of clones under several names available at woodcraft stores, and several of the wood shows. 

G3376 30 Gallon Dust Collection 2 Stage Cyclone Separator

If you want a more detailed review of some of the other separators, check out this video

Cyclone Separator Comparison and Review | The Wood Whisperer


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Also, Jerry, do not be concerned about asking too many questions.

Many people log on to the forum looking for an answer, and your question may provide that answer. Once it is there it is archived for future generations, so to speak.

I often go back searching through old posts to find out what I want...


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks James, 
The other day I went back and looked at all of my posts to recall when and what I had asked, it is interesting to see what one has learned and, in my case, how far I have come in less than three months since I joined the formum. In that time my new band saw and jointer arrived and the help that I got from the forum in setting these new tools up was of much help, I mean really a lot of help. I am so glad that I found the forum.

Jerry


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Jerry Bowen said:


> I think that I ask more questions than any other two members of this forum, hope that I'm not over doing it. Here goes my next question. Some time back i added Rockler's Dust Right dust collector to my shop. Howver, in my ignorance about such things I did not include a separator and the system keeps clogging up. I contacted Rockler and was informed that I need a separator tow keep the chips from getting into the system. That made sense to me so I have gone on line and all that I see from Rockler are the parts and plans to make the part that the chips fall into. My question is this. Is there a place that I can buy the container, the barrel, the bucket, whatever you want to call it without having to build the darn thing?
> 
> Jerry
> Colorado City, TX


Jerry, look at Oneida's Dust Deputy. There's a thread about it somewhere (either here, or Scroll Saw Woodworking & Crafts Message Board)

I just ordered it yesterday after reading about it. It is a cyclone separator that goes between your vacuum or collector and the tool.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Jerry, ditto what James said about the questions. Fine Woodworking had a moveable unit like you are talking about a few months back, around Christmas I think, in the Shops and Tools issue. In it, they attached a Dust Deputy to a wooden box built onto the cart. They had a shop vac in the cart and the hose from it attached to the Dust Deputy.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Jerry Bowen said:


> I think that I ask more questions than any other two members of this forum, hope that I'm not over doing it. Here goes my next question. Some time back i added Rockler's Dust Right dust collector to my shop. Howver, in my ignorance about such things I did not include a separator and the system keeps clogging up. I contacted Rockler and was informed that I need a separator tow keep the chips from getting into the system. That made sense to me so I have gone on line and all that I see from Rockler are the parts and plans to make the part that the chips fall into. My question is this. Is there a place that I can buy the container, the barrel, the bucket, whatever you want to call it without having to build the darn thing?
> 
> Does it make any difference where the seperator is located along the hose between the tool and the input of the collection system. My dust collection system is mounted on a movable stand and I would like for the container for the chips to be able to ride on that cart, and that is why I am asking this question.
> 
> ...


Hi Jerry - Is this the system you have??
Dust Right® Dust Separator - Rockler Woodworking Tools

The description says it IS a seperator. I think putting a dust deputy ahead of it would aggravate the problem. I think there may be another issue going on here.
Are you having the problem with any particular machine?? or, does it make a difference which one you are using?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

*Fiber drums available at Uline.com*

I have tried a trash barrel, but it leaks air and weakens suction. You are looking for a fiber drum. I found them at Uline.com. Our local Rockler in Ontario, Calif. is located about 5 minutes from their warehouse, but you can also order online and have it shipped. I bought the 30 gallon container, but you can get 40 and larger if you do a lot more work than I do. Comes with a plastic liner, which I found got sucked into the Rockler port so I don't use it. (The liner makes a good machine cover.) The suction is great because the lid is held tight by a locking metal rim. I traced the outline of the Rockler 4 inch dust separator ports onto the lid Cut the in and out holes with a jig saw with a metal cutting blade. 

Suggestion: I attached the blower and bag above the drum, screwed to a wood plate then to the studs. Used a 4" FlexForm™ Dust Collection Hose to go up from the drum-out to a Quick Connect 4" Elbow (rockler $13) which fits tight to the input of the blower. I think this vertical stack would work on a cart of some sort. 

In my garage, I have the blower and drum separated, but connected by 10 foot hoses between blower and drum, and another hose from drum to tool port.

I have a 12x24 ft. shop so to make sweeping up easier, I put a small square shelf about 16 inches up the wall and put the fiber drum up on that, held in place by two bungee cords. I use a 20 foot clear 4 inch hose to attach to various tools and have found it best to put another quick connect elbow on the intake port of the fiber drum so the hose doesn't crimp. I have turned the drum so the intake port is toward the wall so the 90 degree elbow crosses over the top with a small wood block to support it. I will put a swivel on that soon to keep the hose from kinking as I move it from machine to machine 

You have to look into the drum occasionally to make sure its not full. I'm thinking of cutting out a third opening on top and gluing on a clear plastic port so I can check dust level without opening every time. I have a similar setup in the garage where my jointer and planer live.

I have found adapters for every machine's dust port so they all end up with a 4 inch connector to which my dust collection attaches. Had throat cancer a few years back, so I am unwilling to risk having dust everywhere. Going to make a home-made filter box to help clear the dust out of the air, and cooling is done with a swamp cooler that also suppresses dust.

------------------------------------



Jerry Bowen said:


> I think that I ask more questions than any other two members of this forum, hope that I'm not over doing it. Here goes my next question. Some time back i added Rockler's Dust Right dust collector to my shop. Howver, in my ignorance about such things I did not include a separator and the system keeps clogging up. I contacted Rockler and was informed that I need a separator tow keep the chips from getting into the system. That made sense to me so I have gone on line and all that I see from Rockler are the parts and plans to make the part that the chips fall into. My question is this. Is there a place that I can buy the container, the barrel, the bucket, whatever you want to call it without having to build the darn thing?
> 
> Does it make any difference where the seperator is located along the hose between the tool and the input of the collection system. My dust collection system is mounted on a movable stand and I would like for the container for the chips to be able to ride on that cart, and that is why I am asking this question.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Are you using it with a ShopVac, or a full blown (sorry about the pun) dust collector, Jerry?
If you've got a whole run of corrugated hose to your machines, multiple runs without blast gates, or too many bends, you may simply not have enough suction at the dust collection end.
Your collector is most definitely a cyclonic design; that and a decent dust collector should work like a hot damn. Does yours look anything like this?
General & General International 1.5 HP Dust Collector [GEN-10105M1] - $469.99 : KMS Tools & Equipment from Vancouver BC, Selling quality tools at affordable prices all over Canada. Largest powertool, handtool and woodworking machinery retailer in Can


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Oops! "Your _collector_ is most definitely a cyclonic design..."
Sorry, make that _ separator_


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

John, I have the Dust Right system but it does not include the separator, you can not understand the description of the system if you as ignorant of the subject as I was when I bought the system. The price of the system without the separator is $239l but by the time you buy the hose, fitting, shipping etc, you will be in the system about $550 and you still do not have the separator. That price includes the upgrade to the better bag, by the time I add the trash can and lid, I will be in the system over $600 and from what I read, it is still less than adequate in regard to safety, by that I mean keeping the dust from being breathed in. 

Jerry


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Can you attach a picture of what you have, Jerry? I'm thoroughly confused now; I couldn't find a Rockler listing for a Dust Right system. 
It sounds like we're using different nomenclature, for want of a better word(?).


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

While you're pokin' around for solutions take a look at The Thien Cyclone Separator Lid w/ the Thien Cyclone Separator Baffle

I've made a couple, one for my primary dust collector and a little one to fit atop a 5gal mud bucket for the shop vac.

The project makes for good practice in using a circle jig for the router.

They work well and there are many configurations that folks have assembled depending on need. I built mine based on (Another TopHat design that works.) which can be made to fit any size can you want to put it on.

Lots of info, ideas and how to's if you click on the discussion forums.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

DaninVan said:


> Can you attach a picture of what you have, Jerry? I'm thoroughly confused now; I couldn't find a Rockler listing for a Dust Right system.
> It sounds like we're using different nomenclature, for want of a better word(?).


No longer confused. 
Jerry has this:
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=30676&site=ROCKLER
Called "Dust Right Wall Mount Dust Collector"

Jerry put in a review of the Dust Right Dust Collector.
Rockler is over using the phrase "Dust Right" causing confusion.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks Ralph; One look and I rejected it out of hand. There's only a _single bag_ for both collecting and filtering the exhaust air! No wonder they use a 30 micron bag. And no wonder it keeps clogging up. A lot of money for a badly engineered concept...just my opinion. Putting in a cyclonic separator would make a huge difference I think.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

As an afterthought, at 30 microns it's not exactly a "dust collector", more like a 'spread it around' tool.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

And Jerry, we all like your questions.

That is the power of collaboration. Different views, different experiences, different questions.

Ask Rockler if you can ship the unit back to them. Worth a try.
As pointed out, 30 micron bag is really not catching much. With the HEPA filter in my Shop-Vac and the Dust Deputy, I'll be down to 3 microns and I won't be clogging the filter.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Ralph,
I did buy the five macron bag and have ordered the trash can lid so that a seperator feature will be added to the system. If I am unerstanding the issue, this should make the syst4m much more effecient, I sure hope so. 

Jerry


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Ralph,

Another negative about the wall mounted Dust Right system, the idea of it being a wall mount system is a joke. The motor along with the ports etc, and the bag with anything in it is not practical to move from one point in shop to anotherr unless you are superman. For my age, I'm still pretty stout and I would have a real hassel if I tried to move the thing from one point in the shop to another on a regular gasis. i bought a cart from Rockler to mount everything on and now I can roll it from one place to another. I think that the 30 gallon trash can will ride in them bottom of the cart too, at least I hope so. 

For what ever reason, I just believed that Rockler would not carry a product that was not up to snuff for woodworking enthusist, but I guess that I was wrong and now I'm just going to do the best that I can with what I have. I'll let you know how the trash can separator add on works after I get it set up and have a chance to try it.

Jerry


----------



## breezy (Nov 4, 2011)

Jerry Bowen said:


> Ralph,
> I did buy the five macron bag and have ordered the trash can lid so that a seperator feature will be added to the system. If I am unerstanding the issue, this should make the syst4m much more effecient, I sure hope so.
> 
> Jerry


 

Jerry, Unless you add a The Thien Cyclone Separator Lid w/ the Thien Cyclone Separator Baffle to the trash can lid, the separator will carry the dust over to the DC when the trash can is about quarter full. The air flow going around in the trash can keeps the dust stirred up.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Anther important issue is small wood chunks which can be sucked into the dust collector can damage the impellor. This is why two stage systems are important. Keep in mind that high quality shop vacuums do a better job pulling in the dust than most dust collectors.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks Arie, that sure makes sense, I better do some more reseach on the lid that I ordered, what would I ever do without you guys.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Mike, I sure do wish that I had know that before I spent the money, I have a pretty good shop vac.

Jerry


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Jerry; sounds like you've got it well under control! The unit you bought might actually be okay, not counting the 30micron issue, if you were using it for something like model making ,where the volume is very low, but dust is a big problem.
Cheers,
-Dan


----------

